# Storage room HO layout



## deedub35

I finally had some time to start construction of a layout I had planned a long time ago.









Dimensions clockwise from the top are:
top about 110", right about 17", diagonal about 65", opening about 38.5", little diagonal about 4.5", bottom about 34", and left about 93".

This is the entrance to this weirdly shaped storage room just off the wet bar.









For the bench work I used 1x4 lumber screwed directly to the studs. All members used pocket screws and carpenter's glue. I even used a product called "green glue" between the drywall and the strapping and between the plywood and the members. Following advice from other members I predrilled holes for wiring where ever possible.









This is the view from the entrance before bench work, after bench work, and with 1/2" plywood.























This is the view of the "top" of the layout before, after, and with plywood.























This is the view of the "right" and "diagonal" of the layout before, after, and with plywood.























And finally this is the view of the "left" of the layout before, after, and with plywood.























Next task (when I have time) is to mount my backdrops which I ordered a long time ago from www.sceniking.com. There are 5 pieces and it will wrap around the layout on all walls.


----------



## Bwells

What is behind the popcorn maker that would allow for a loop, a closet? 


Edit: After looking at your plan a little closer, I see you have a reversing loop, which is great. However, once you proceed through the loop and turn the train, you can't reverse again without backing through the loop. Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## deedub35

Behind the popcorn maker is under the stairs and is all open.

I will look at the plan again in regards to reversing the loco more efficiently. Thanks for that.


----------



## Torsion

Looks like a nice tidy space, clean construction. Instead of having a reverse loop, why not run the track into a tunnel through the wall under the stairs. Then around and out the other side where you have it. Eliminate the tight turn on the inner right side, making room for scenery , buildings etc.


----------



## deedub35

I am re-evaluating that reverse loop area. I agree with perhaps simplifying that area with a simple tunnel. Although I would like to be able to turn the loco around - perhaps a wye instead? Hmmm.


----------



## DonR

Very interesting layout. I like the many yard and spur tracks
that you have. Plenty of good switching operations.

You could solve the one way reverse loop issue by making
that loop a continuation of the outer track on the angle 
part of your benchwork. That would then create a Y
which is also a 'reverse' loop and would need a DCC
reverse loop controller.

Don


----------



## deedub35

Thanks Bwells, Torsion, and DonR for the ideas. I've come up with a few tweaks which should make turning a train around easier plus make tracklaying a little easier. Leaves me lots of room for buildings and scenery.


----------



## deedub35

Correct me if I am wrong but where the 19 degree crossing is I would need to use TWO Digitrax AR1 modules. I have the DCS51 Zephyr.


----------



## DonR

I drew the reverse loop end of your layout using
RED for the outside rail of the oval and black
for the inside.

You are right, you would need 2 AR1s if you make each of
the tracks through the crossing as an isolated section.

There are a couple of other possibilities, however.

You can make the right end of the actual loop as 
your isolated section and need only one reverse loop
controller. This is a 'nervous' suggestion, though, because
it would have 4 access points into the isolated section.

A second possibility is to isolate the entire X connected
tracks as one 'reverse loop' requiring only 1 AR1.
This, too, has 4 access points. 

The reason the multiple access points is an issue
is that it would be possible for 2 trains to get access
to the isolated section at the same time thus 
creating a short circuit. 

Your suggestion of using 2 AR1s is the better
solution tho slightly more costly. It avoids the
problem of too many access points to one
isolated section.

Of my two suggestions, the first would be less
likely to cause a problem.

Don


----------



## deedub35

Thanks for the suggestions DonR.

Had some time to work on this. Installed the backdrops from sceniking. They are essentially 6 feet long sheets of paper that are 17 inches wide. For what I paid I was expecting something more along the lines of wallpaper. With that said because they are paper there are some creases from the installation process.

This is the view from the entrance.









This is the view of the "top" of the layout.









This is the view of the "right" and "diagonal" of the layout.









And finally this is the view of the "left" of the layout.









Also drew out track centerlines on the plywood. Need to build the flip up at the entrance then I'll be ready to start laying roadbed and track! Using Woodland Scenics foam roadbed and Atlas code 100 track.


----------



## dsertdog56

This is a great idea...looking forward to seeing it come to fruition.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks dsertdog56!

The mother-in-law has been here since Friday to visit. She has been hanging out with the wife and kids which has given me a lot of time to work on my trains.

I built the "bridge" spanning the entrance, laid about 99% of the trackbed, and about 85% of the track has been laid.

Ran in to a few issues as you all do in this hobby.

1. I originally wanted a Blum cabinet door hinge for the bridge. That didn't work as it was a little flimsy plus when it lifted up there wouldn't have been enough clearance for the trackbed and track. I left it as a lift out for now and will work on a topside hinge mechanism. The lift out is just plywood for now but will eventually dress it up so it has the appearance of an actual steel girder bridge.

This is the support/locator block on the far side.









This is the support/locator block with Blum hinge.









This is the problem with using a Blum hinge.









This is the progress so far ...






























2. Had an issue with the farthest siding from the wall in the yard. It wasn't long enough to accommodate the full train so I tore that up and reconfigured it at its current angle in the picture. If you look closely you can still see the caulk left on the plywood.

I'm sure there will be more issues that will pop up.


----------



## Torsion

Looks to be coming along nicely, you should have trains running soon.


----------



## /6 matt

What's your minimum radius? It looks tight but may be a trick of the eye. Also have you considered a piano hinge for your entrance? It's looking real good man.


----------



## deedub35

/6 matt said:


> What's your minimum radius? It looks tight but may be a trick of the eye. Also have you considered a piano hinge for your entrance? It's looking real good man.


18". All my rolling stock (which you can see in the pics) works on 18" as my previous layout was a 4x8 with double ovals 18" and 22". Plus I tested all my running stock manually on this new layout.

Just waiting for my crossing and Digitrax AR1s so I can complete the reversing section.

I am considering a few hinge ideas - a piano hinge included. The pivot of the hinge obviously needs to be above the top of the rails so that it clears - I'm just trying to come up with something that looks decent.


----------



## deedub35

Torsion said:


> Looks to be coming along nicely, you should have trains running soon.


As of this post the main line is done and all my rolling stock has been manually pushed along with no problems. 

I need to solder some joints, solder some drops, install the bus, and hook up zephyr.

I'm just reading up on rosin core solder, flux, etc. Any tips on getting the solder to flow nicely into the rail joiners?


----------



## DonR

If you are soldering to joiners you'll want some 
device to hold each steady for the work.

The procedure I use for soldering track drops is to
first TIN. Apply a dab of resin core solder to the target,
then take a dab of solder on the tip of your iron
to it and touch for a second. Do the same with the end of
your drop wire. Then hold the wire against the
target and again bring a dab of solder on your
iron tip. A deft touch and you should have a
solid connection. Give it a few seconds to set then
test for physical 'hold'.

Practice the timing a few times before beginning your work.

Don


----------



## deedub35

DonR said:


> If you are soldering to joiners you'll want some
> device to hold each steady for the work.
> 
> The procedure I use for soldering track drops is to
> first TIN. Apply a dab of resin core solder to the target,
> then take a dab of solder on the tip of your iron
> to it and touch for a second. Do the same with the end of
> your drop wire. Then hold the wire against the
> target and again bring a dab of solder on your
> iron tip. A deft touch and you should have a
> solid connection. Give it a few seconds to set then
> test for physical 'hold'.
> 
> Practice the timing a few times before beginning your work.
> 
> Don


Thanks Don. I'll practice this on some scrap track. Sadly the mother in law is leaving before the weekend so there won't be much or any time to spend on trains.


----------



## RonthePirate

VERY nice, deedub35. I think a storage room layout is a first.
At least for a long time anyway.

I like the background on the walls! That gives your layout depth.
It makes it look like it's a lot larger than what it is.

(Also like the wine case walls! My wife wants that now)

Edit: just curious: what room does the circle through the wall come out in?


----------



## deedub35

RonthePirate said:


> VERY nice, deedub35. I think a storage room layout is a first.
> At least for a long time anyway.
> 
> I like the background on the walls! That gives your layout depth.
> It makes it look like it's a lot larger than what it is.
> 
> (Also like the wine case walls! My wife wants that now)
> 
> Edit: just curious: what room does the circle through the wall come out in?


Thanks Ron!

The background was from www.sceniking.com. The reversing loop goes under the stairs. I'll snap a pic and post it here later.

The wine cases are wallpaper. My first attempt at wallpaper and it actually was straight forward. If your wife is serious I have 2 and a bit extra rolls. I can sell you at a major discount. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## deedub35

This is a picture of the reverse loop that is under the stairs - it is an 18" circle.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Aha! the hidden staging yard is revealed! We were all curious!


----------



## deedub35

All the track has been laid! All my rolling stock has been manually pushed through in all directions and it is all good.








This area will be the intermodal facility with crane.








This is the yard and on the right locomotive service. I will build a drawer underneath for the Zephyr and switch machine console.








This will be the start of the town main street.








This will be the town main street. I have a few of the Merchant Row kits for here.








This is the turn around loop. The "X" in the middle has been isolated and will be wired to a couple AR1's. I think a few houses and a lot of trees and shrubbery to conceal the openings to "distant places". The loop is an 18" circle - all my rolling stock works but I won't be able to go with anything longer.








This is an industrial siding which also doubles as a programming track. The last 12" of the siding has been double gapped.

Next up will be the electrics - so soldering some rail joiners and drops. I'm looking forward to getting some trains running.


----------



## dsertdog56

Nice job!


----------



## Bwells

I think you mean that it is an 18" RADIUS circle. 36" diameter.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Loving that hidden loop that goes behind the stairs! My only question now is, with the railroad in the storage room, where does the storage go now? 

-J.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys.

Bwells - you think right - 18" radius.

Buchholz - the room was actually designed to be a wine room but was left unfinished (only painted) due to budget. We didn't keep a lot of stuff in there so there really isn't a loss of storage in the house. A couple of times it became a temp extra room when we had a lot of visitors as we could fit a double blow up mattress on the floor.


----------



## Gramps

Very impressive, you made great use of the space.


----------



## deedub35

Gramps said:


> Very impressive, you made great use of the space.


Thanks Gramps. I'm looking forward to getting some trains running!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

How easy accessible is that hidden loop anyways? Is that area under the stairs another storage-type space? It's a great idea regardless. And the 18" radius is perfect.

-J.


----------



## Gramps

What are you using for the background buildings. It doesn't look like any of the Walther's that I have seen.


----------



## deedub35

Buchholz - very accessible - open this door ...









... and walk in - just watch your head on the underside of the landing!









Gramps - those aren't background buildings - it is a backdrop from www.sceniking.com


----------



## Gramps

I went to the scenic king link in your post and they have ceased production due to medical issues. It's too bad because your backdrops look great.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks Gramps. The graphics on the backdrops are great. The medium not so much as it is just paper. I'd rather them be vinyl or like wallpaper.

On another note - I've already had to do track repairs. I noticed last night that some of the dap latex caulk has not held especially at the ends of the flex track. Makes sense as the flex track wants to spring back to being straight. Instead of ripping it up and recaulking or regluing I just pounded in a few track nails to line things back up. I have made sure that every piece of track the center nailhole is on the centerline of the trackbed.


----------



## Cycleops

Gramps said:


> I went to the scenic king link in your post and they have ceased production due to medical issues. It's too bad because your backdrops look great.


That's a great shame. I have one of their backdrops and it looks really good. I'd you want a source of buildings, scenery etc to use visit:http://www.textures.com Use have to register before you can download and there's a monthly limit but it's quite large.

One tip, don't put the backdrop right into the corner but curve it with a piece of card, looks more realistic.


----------



## RonthePirate

deedub35 said:


> Thanks Ron!
> 
> The background was from www.sceniking.com. The reversing loop goes under the stairs. I'll snap a pic and post it here later.
> 
> The wine cases are wallpaper. My first attempt at wallpaper and it actually was straight forward. If your wife is serious I have 2 and a bit extra rolls. I can sell you at a major discount. PM me if you are interested.


Haha, she likes the wine, not the paper! :laugh: :laugh:

But I'll keep it in mind. I do have an area that those "boxes" would really look good.

Too bad about ScenicKing. Hope I can find another.


----------



## deedub35

Ron - here are some pictures for your wife then. Her bar too can look like wine cases.


----------



## deedub35

I've been working on the layout in little bits over the past few weeks. I thought about what I have done and what I want to do and decided to redo about 1/4 of the track. 

I ended up removing the reverse loop as I decided that turning a train around was less important that having more sidings for industry and scenery.

This is what I have accomplished as of this post.









Modified this area slightly. Now there are 2 sidings coming off the arrivals/departure track.









Modified the last yard track as it previously was at an angle.









This is the area where the major change is. The double reverse loop and crossing is gone. There are 2 parallel sidings where you see the box cars.









The original siding here was at an angle. I made it parallel to the mainline and extended it all the way to the wall to the left. The drawbridge mechanism still needs to be worked on so it is still a lift out for now.









Soldered every rail joiner except the ones for turnouts (other members suggested not just in case you need to replace one or remove one to work on it). I also soldered a good 20 pairs of rail drops. Every section of track between turnouts and every siding has feeder wires.

I decided to use the blue suitcase connectors for ease and since they are good for 14 - 18 gauge wire that decided my wire gauges. I used 18 gauge for the feeders and 14 gauge for the bus which I twisted as per member suggestions.

Cleaned every solder joint for flux, ran the bright boy across every inch of rail, and tested every inch of track with the locomotive. Everything performs great!


----------



## Gramps

Great job, it was worth the effort.


----------



## Magic

I think you'll like the changes, more operating possibilities. 
Looks good. 

Magic


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

deedub35 said:


> Buchholz - very accessible - open this door ...


Bloody marvelous! Easy accessibility at it's finest! I take my hat off to you sir 

-J.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks Gramps, Magic, and Buchholz!

I have a few updates but unfortunately the forum isn't accepting my pics - some file error. 

I'll try again later because :ttiwwop:


----------



## deedub35

Plopped down my unfinished buildings. The main road will be in front running from left to right.









The small space between the mainline (against the backdrop) and the siding with the green tanker cars will be occupied by 4 Walther's Modern Loading Racks (still in the box). The space between the small office and guard shack will be occupied by 2 Walthers Storage Tanks (still in the box). The main road will continue to the wall between the green tanker cars and yellow container crane.









This space be filled by containers, trailers, and semis.









The liftout is now officially a drawbridge. Eventually it will look like a bridge. There will be a road running where the 2 houses are to the right (back towards the town main road). I have some yard related structures on order.









A full extension drawer will be built here for the Zephyr and next-to-be-built turnout control panel. The road will run to the right and intersect with the town main road. I have the Pikestuff 2 Engine Shed on order and a few other structures for this area.









This is a 1/4" thick piece of MDF which will be the top panel of my turnout control panel. I drew the track with a thin Sharpie with inspiration from the London Tube Map. I have all the Stapleton 751D circuits soldered. Just need more time!


----------



## VegasN

Wow, this is very cool! Your planning was on point for sure. The benchwork is great. Way more planned than my layout is.....


----------



## deedub35

Thanks VegasN!

Had a little time here and there to work on the layout.









Built a drawer. The drawer runners are the Blum Tandem - hidden, full extension, and soft close. The drawer front is maple stained. If you look closely it sits proud of the benchwork. The benchwork will ultimately be covered with a fascia that will be the same material as the drawer front.









The drawer box is made of 1x4 lumber. The drawer bottom is 1/4" plywood.









This is the turnout control panel made of 13 Stapleton 751D circuits. The panel itself is made from 1/4" MDF and is integrated into the drawer.


----------



## Cycleops

Very neat.


----------



## VegasN

Wow. Can you share just a small portion of your patience? I would be chomping at the bit to get this done. Even though, being impatient yields less than desirable results, and usually creates more work, I just cant help myself. Just not a long term project kinda guy. And yes, how long it is taking to remodel our house is driving me absolutely bonkers! About to put me in therapy......


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys.

I think has less to do with patience and more to do with time - or lack of it. Work, wife, 2 young kids, and things associated with family leave little time for this hobby so when I do get some time I relish it.


----------



## VegasN

Oh do I feel you on that. Our 3 kids are teenagers. Still keep us busy, but, usually away from the house now.


----------



## deedub35

It's been a while since I have posted an update so here goes.

I haven't had a lot of time to work on the layout but I have been running trains, dropping off/picking up cars, etc.

Also during my limited free time I have been constructing some buildings. Most of them are incomplete and unpainted but serve their purpose.

With that said, after analyzing the operational aspect I made a few tweaks here and there.









Here is the end of the yard with a truck terminal and a little storage facility.









Here is the rest of the yard with an office and an ethanol center. I have the ethanol loading platforms - just need to build them.









This is the start of the main strip of town. As you can see the buildings are barely built.









Here is the main strip of town. I need another building or two.









This is the end of the main strip and turns in back in to industrial. There is an intermodal facility, office, and the locomotive service building.









Here the mainline runs into the storage area under the stairs.









I have decided this will be a residential area. I need a few more houses. I have also decided to cut off the hard corner where the drawbridge starts. Right now I have some rubber bumpers there but in due time there will be a 45 degree cut there. Why? My 4 year old boy smacked the back of his head there. My 2 year old girl is getting super close too.

Now that I am satisfied with all the track work and structure placement it will be time for SCENERY!

But first I will trim off that corner and wrap all the lumber with a nice stained fascia.


----------



## norgale

I must say this is one of the best uses of a small space I've ever seen. You've done some very fine work here deedub35 and the layout shows great attention to detail. I'll be looking forward to seeing what you come up with next. Now would you please put some trash around on the table and some junk on the floor so it looks like someone is working around there? Ha! ☺


----------



## norgale

Maybe you could tell me where Kelowna is. That's a new place to me.


----------



## VegasN

I am growing more envious with each step......


----------



## Gramps

I'm enjoying this thread, thanks for posting.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks norgale, Vegas, and Gramps.

Next on the list is the fascia. I just need a couple hours without the kids. Anyone ... anyone?

I'll take some pics before I clean up norgale - just for you.

Kelowna is a city of about 120,000 in southern British Columbia in Canada. They say it is the Napa Valley of Canada.


----------



## redman88

deedub35 said:


> Thanks norgale, Vegas, and Gramps.
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the list is the fascia. I just need a couple hours without the kids. Anyone ... anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some pics before I clean up norgale - just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Kelowna is a city of about 120,000 in southern British Columbia in Canada. They say it is the Napa Valley of Canada.



Sure I'll trade you my 7 for how ever many you have.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Love the switch panel! It's so awesome, you just might be my new hero.... 

-J.


----------



## deedub35

I guess I won't complain redman! Thanks Buchholz!

So the wife and I made a deal - I would do some stuff in the daughter's room and she would take the kids out for the better part of the day to give me some train time.

So I painted an antique mirror to match some other pieces we got for her room.









So she took the kids to the waterpark with another family and I had some time for my stuff.

I installed the fascia today. I had some salvaged 3/4" maple from another past project. Ripped it to 4&1/2". Stained it to match the cabinetry in the adjoining bar area.

































All pieces screwed in from the backside, all mitres glued, and shims where required to keep the mitres tight.

Ballast next.


----------



## VegasN

Looking very good. Belongs in a club display somewhere.


----------



## time warp

No way, man! It's perfect right where it is!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Then open it up. That work is too precise, too planned out, too perfectly executed not to be enjoyed by fans that thrive on this type of inspiration and motivation. This is the kind of work that can start a new passion, or reignite an old one, re-motivate back in to the hobby.


----------



## deedub35

The room is beside the bar and media room. Everyone notices this train room. I wouldn't be able to open it up without knocking down walls.

Sadly no time to work on it but I have run a few trains now and then.


----------



## time warp

The main thing is that you enjoy it, that's what it's for.
We all appreciate you sharing it with us and look forward to more. Thanks!


----------



## NinnJinn

I am currently building a climate controlled room in my garage, just wondering if there have been any updates to your layout?


----------



## NinnJinn

Just curious as to how long your main track is.


----------



## deedub35

Hi NinnJinn. 

I haven't had a lot of time to work on the layout as I am busy with work and family. When I do get some free time (a few hours a week) I will run trains and do some switching.

With that said, after a few operation sessions, I felt the need to tinker a bit here and there. So since my last post I have changed a bit of the trackage here and there.

At this stage, I'm pretty confident I will not need to change any trackage so I can start scenery.

Here are some pictures from tonight.

Main yard and town main street.








Industrial area with truck terminal and to the right an intermodal facility.








Intermodal facility, ethanol loading facility, and locomotive servicing building.








Small industry.








To answer your other question - main line is about 30 feet.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

deedub35, I read through this thread again today. I need to tell you what a terrific job you've done on your layout. Its very impressive. 

Mark


----------



## deedub35

Mark VerMurlen said:


> deedub35, I read through this thread again today. I need to tell you what a terrific job you've done on your layout. Its very impressive.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark! I appreciate the compliment. One day I'll pick your brain about automating this layout like you have done with yours.


----------



## VegasN

Looking awesome! Appears every step has been laid out and applied pretty smooth. Nice even, clean bench work. Trackage looks great. It all flows well, nice job!


----------



## deedub35

VegasN said:


> Looking awesome! Appears every step has been laid out and applied pretty smooth. Nice even, clean bench work. Trackage looks great. It all flows well, nice job!


Thanks Vegas!


----------



## deedub35

This is the updated track plan. I used all flex track contrary to what is indicated in the diagram. There is no provision to turn locomotives around but I have 6 of them (3 point that way and the other 3 point the other way) so it is a non-issue!


----------



## VegasN

Nice!


----------



## Chip

I'm laying flex right now and from what I see it looks like it will go pretty smoothly for you. the print is TINY, what radius are you dealing with, is that a "22" I can barely see there?


----------



## deedub35

Chip said:


> I'm laying flex right now and from what I see it looks like it will go pretty smoothly for you. the print is TINY, what radius are you dealing with, is that a "22" I can barely see there?


It went pretty smooth.

I used DAP latex caulk. White for the foam trackbed to the plywood. Clear for the track to the trackbed. (I'm a general contractor so I have tubes of this stuff laying around). I did use some tracknails on the curves to hold the curves in place - I found that the "memory" of the flextrack was overcoming the adhesive in some places.

Top left of the diagram the curves are 22" and 18". Top right of the diagram is 18". Bottom left the curve is 22".


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Awesome! Can't wait to see new details on the town and such!

-J.


----------



## HO LOVER

wow, simply AMAZING! Awesome job you have done with the space you have! Super clean work.


----------



## DonR

Interesting layout with plenty of switching capabilities.

But, you have a single track main. You also plan to
have some locos headed in one direction and others
in the opposite direction. For that to work, you
need some passing sidings. I hope it's not too late
for you to work in at least two.

In addition, you have yard tracks and spurs that
require the loco to push a car in forward, while
others need the loco to back a car in. You have
no way for the loco to get 'on the other side' of
a car in order to accomplish this.

If you are using DCC is it a lot of fun to run two
or more trains in opposing directions at the same time.

Don


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

DonR said:


> But, you have a single track main. You also plan to
> have some locos headed in one direction and others
> in the opposite direction. For that to work, you
> need some passing sidings. I hope it's not too late
> for you to work in at least two.
> 
> In addition, you have yard tracks and spurs that
> require the loco to push a car in forward, while
> others need the loco to back a car in. You have
> no way for the loco to get 'on the other side' of
> a car in order to accomplish this.


I think that the yard lead that's shared in the upper left corner can work as both a passing siding and as a run-around. However any engines or cars on the lead would block using it as a passing siding. A run-around could be added at the end of the track ladder in the other industrial siding on the right diagonal with a couple of additional turnouts.

I think you're right that without adding another dedicated passing siding, running 2 trains in opposite directions is going to be problematic.

Mark


----------



## deedub35

Hi guys.

Thanks for the compliments and suggestions. I appreciate it. 

Nothing is permanent. At this point, since there is no scenery, changing some trackage is doable. If you compare my track plan in post #71 to stuff towards the beginning of the thread you can see there have been quite a few changes. I do enjoy tinkering as much as running trains.

So I give you (Don and Mark) the task of tweaking the track plan in post #71 to make it better at running trains on the single mainline.

The diagonal because of the drawbridge and tunnel portal won't be able to facilitate a passing siding. 

Perhaps the top right industry (if you look at pictures on the previous page is the intermodal facility with 2 sets of container well cars)?

Keep in mind I would like room for scenery and not have just track on my layout.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

I think you can add a run-around in your diagonal industrial area as shown below with the red line:










There are probably other ways to do it too, but I think this is what I would choose. You want to make sure you leave room for the length of your locomotive at the end of the spur where the new turnout is added. This won't really affect the majority of your track, which is the good news.

If you can't make the drawbridge 2 tracks wide, then I don't see any way to add another passing track. Unless you go with computer control or have a double track mainline everywhere, I think its too difficult to manually run trains in opposite directions without collisions. So I would let that go and keep the track plan as you have it with just the easy addition of the additional run-around.

Mark


----------



## DonR

Sorry I don't do Scarm etc. so hope you can
follow.

You might consider extending your upper yard tracks
more inward to permit adding a passing siding connecting
the main with a new track.

You really need at least two, so,if you can widen the angled
bench work in the lower area to accomodate your present yard tracks and add a passing siding there, you would be home free.

There is a third possibility: Add a pair of turnouts to the
two outer tracks in the left yard area. You only need
it long enough for the loco to move through.

Don


----------



## deedub35

Thanks for the suggestions guys. This is what I came up with this evening. I reconfigured the top section and the diagonal section. 









So on the left section by the main yard, the arrivals/departure track or yard lead can double as a passing siding if no trains are there.

On the top section there is a passing siding right before/after the tunnel portal.

On the diagonal section there is a passing siding on the drawbridge. I would have to rebuild the drawbridge as to make it wider but that is easier than redoing the benchwork.

I would also need to purchase more turnouts and 751D's.

I'm not too concerned about not having a runaround on the main yard. I have a small shunter (Alco S2) that I can park on the inner most yard track if I need to push cars to the other side.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looks Good!

Mark


----------



## DonR

Works for me.

Don


----------



## VegasN

Would work for me too. Nice track plan!


----------



## deedub35

Well guys - I have done the changes. I am quite happy with the result as it makes passing so much easier. I now have 3 places for trains to pass or park temporarily and not foul up the main.

This is ultimately what I did.









I ripped out all the track from the double curve at the top left to the tunnel portal at the top right. I also ripped out all the track on the diagonal from the tunnel portal to the end of the draw bridge. Lots of unsoldering and soldering!

Upper section.
















Diagonal section.
















I still need to reconfigure my switch machine control panel to due to the track changes but that will come.


----------



## VegasN

Looking very good. As long as you're happy with it is all that matters.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks Vegas!


----------



## raleets

Looks good......those Procor cars are 'spensive, but cool.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks. They are Athearn. The 3 pack was about $100 CAN if I recall correctly.


----------



## Gramps

I enjoy following this thread. What you did with the space available is great. Keep posting.


----------



## cincyhoguy

Enjoyed the thread. Keep up the good work!


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys. I appreciate the compliments. Hoping to have a lot of trains time over the holiday season to work on it.


----------



## deedub35

So we had a lot of company here at the house over the holiday season so I didn't get to work on the layout too much. But here is an update.

After reconfiguring the trackage as shown in previous posts, I needed to redo the turnout control panel. I ordered a few more Ken Stapleton 751D units. I dismantled the old control panel and salvaged as much as I could. The new control panel is operational.









For those that are familiar with the 751D units you'll notice that I did not use the LED indicators on the control panel. I found the LEDs on the old control panel a bit distracting to be honest. Right now I can tell by the orientation of the toggle switch on the control panel and looking at the actual turnout on the layout where my points are.

Perhaps in the future I may add them back in or better yet add signals on the layout.

I did have a few operational sessions running different combinations of rolling stock with different locos, in different directions, and all combinations of track movements. 

I did notice a few specific cars would sometimes derail in 2 parts of the layout. Both parts were at crossovers so I did spend some time troubleshooting. It turned out that for those certain cars the wheels would "pick" the frog when changing tracks.

I did check the wheelsets and track with the NMRA gauge. It seemed that the guard rail flangeway was a bit wide. After doing some research I decided to shim ALL the turnouts on the layout.









I used some strip styrene 0.02 x 0.06. I made a template of the guard rail, cut strips and put a slight bend at each end. Attached them with a few drops of CA. It only took a few minutes per turnout so it wasn't too bad. I will eventually paint the shims black if/when I get to scenery/weathering.

So far after a few more play sessions I have not had any derailments. I'll play around a bit more just in case I need to shim/adjust any track before committing to ballasting.

Happy new year all!


----------



## VegasN

Hmmmm....yes.....track issues.....ugh.....my Achilles Heel.


----------



## deedub35

VegasN said:


> Hmmmm....yes.....track issues.....ugh.....my Achilles Heel.


Ya. I've had to adjust my track here and there even with precise and careful tracking laying (trammel, 48" and 72" steel straight edges, levels, tape measures, etc). I'm trying to achieve bulletproof operation - is that possible??


----------



## norgale

I think that if "bullet proof" operation was possible the real RR's would be using it.


----------



## dsertdog56

I've found that when some of my older "craftsmen kit" cars pick the frog that the truck sets are misaligned off center. Other cars have two different sets of wheels with different flanges and the magnet part of certain kadee couplers were dragging on the turnout rails or catching on them.
At least you didn't have to remove plastic from the lower areas of the frogs.


----------



## deedub35

A small update.

My entire fleet is now DCC with LED lighting. My fleet consists of 1 Alco S2 switcher, 1 GP15, 2 GP35, 2 GP 38, and 1 NRE Genset II.

Some of the locomotives were just DC, some DCC ready, and only one was DCC factory equipped with sound. Obviously the DC ones I direct soldered. The DCC ready ones I removed the light boards and soldered direct. I questioned the need to have all this extraneous circuitry. Some of the locomotives had the grain of wheat/rice bulbs but I tossed those too.

I made a few adjustments to some track problem areas with a bubble level and shims. So far all runs well. With that said I started scenery. I have forgotten how much I love ballasting. :sarcasm:

I scratch built a grade crossing from sheet styrene.









Painted it asphalt black.









Glued on some sidewalks (sheet styrene painted gray), did some ground cover, and the very tedious ballast.









Need to hide the old wall colour with some shrubs, bushes, and also plant some trees. Will modify a scratch built grade crossing signal too. But got some trains running again.









I'll keep working my way down the layout. Yard needs some dirt, ballast, and some chain link fencing.


----------



## VegasN

Trains running!! Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Magic

Ballasting is a pain but you did a fine job, looking good.

Running trains is always a good thing.

Magic


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys. Scenery is what completes the picture but I much rather enjoy the electrical work, DCC converting, and running trains. I'm going to do it in short sections at a time. No rush! As long as I can run trains in between scenery sessions.


----------



## deedub35

I haven't had a lot of time to work on the layout or even run trains for that matter. Just too busy with work and family. However, I have done a little work in a little corner of my layout. An hour here and an hour there over the past couple of months has come to this.









I painted in a road and made some sidewalks out of strip styrene. I then started ballasting the track from the left to the right. I got really tired of ballasting so I decided to switch gears and then move to some ground cover. The ballasting ends about 6" to the right of the picture border. Well all the scenery ends about 6" to the right of the picture border. Put in some chain link fencing, a scratch built crossing signal, and some shrubs and trees. This area isn't completely finished. I need to weather the track and ties, paint some road lines, install some street lights and signs, and populate the sidewalks.


----------



## Magic

Looks good, nice work.
For me I found that weathering the track before ballasting worked out best.
Less chance of getting paint on the ballast.

Magic


----------



## time warp

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## NAJ

Good Job so far, looks really Nice.
Really like those tree's with the large trunks and branches.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys.

Magic - I was planning on picking up those Woodland Scenics Track Painter pens to weather the ties and "rust up" the rails. I'll see how they work on this completed section. If I make a mess of the ballast I'll change my ways on the rest of the layout ... when I get to it.

NAJ - the trees are the Woodland Scenics ones. There are different size "armatures". Tip - don't use Hob-e-Tac like in the instructions. The foliage ends up falling off over time. I ended up using white glue.


----------



## NAJ

deedub35 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> NAJ - Tip - don't use Hob-e-Tac like in the instructions. The foliage ends up falling off over time.


UuuuuHHHHHHH...Just like real life???  

"Leaf Collection Begins On..."


----------



## VegasN

Aisle 5......oh, sorry.......wrong line......


----------



## VegasN

It is good to hear more on your layout. Been wondering what you been up to. I fully understand the work and family thing. Kind of looking forward to the kids moving out........someday........
Retirement? The only retirement I'll have is, each day I will go to work at get re-tired.


----------



## deedub35

NAJ said:


> UuuuuHHHHHHH...Just like real life???


Unfortunately they don't turn brown in October and then fall off. They fall off in big green chunks - white glue solved that.


----------



## deedub35

VegasN said:


> It is good to hear more on your layout. Been wondering what you been up to. I fully understand the work and family thing. Kind of looking forward to the kids moving out........someday........
> Retirement? The only retirement I'll have is, each day I will go to work at get re-tired.


I'd love to have more time to fiddle with the layout. It's actually worse in the summer - kids have soccer, swimming lessons, gymnastics, etc. They are 5 and 2 - this layout will take a while!


----------



## NAJ

deedub35 said:


> kids have soccer, swimming lessons, gymnastics, etc. They are 5 and 2 - this layout will take a while!


The kids won't take awhile, they grow up fast so enjoy your time together while you can.


----------



## VegasN

NAJ said:


> The kids won't take awhile, they grow up fast so enjoy your time together while you can.


In some ways, yes. In some ways, no. I do enjoy them, but at 19, 18, and 17.......I'm ready for them to have some independence!


----------



## NAJ

VegasN said:


> In some ways, yes. In some ways, no. I do enjoy them, but at 19, 18, and 17.......I'm ready for them to have some independence!


I was referring to the ones that are 5 and 2. 

My oldest Grandson will be 20 and he belongs to Uncle Sam...
The few, the proud...
I have a 14 year old Grandson who just says Hi on his way in and out.

I have 3 Grandson's that are 8(twins and their cousin) and it seems like just yesterday they were 1-2, barely walking, in high chairs and I was babysitting.
I am no longer the center of their universe. 

Soon it will be the same for my 3 year old Granddaughter so enjoy them while they are still little and innocent.


----------



## flyboy2610

NAJ said:


> I have a 14 year old Grandson who just says Hi on his way in and out.


And when he turns 17, he probably won't even do _that!_ :laugh:

deedub35, I really like what you have done with the space you have available. I always enjoy reading the threads of people who are "spatially challenged" and how they overcome the obstacles. You have done very well! Good on ya! :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## deedub35

Thanks flyboy!

Yeah - family comes first. Then work. Then stuff around the house like the lawn and clean up.

I'm in no rush to complete this layout. It's a long term project.


----------



## malcolmg

I'm interested in using your layout scheme for a similar sized area. Are there any recent developments?
TIA Malcolm Giles


----------



## malcolmg

Also, can I ask what track pieces you used for the circle, including the 3 switches built into the circle?


----------



## CTValleyRR

Malcolm,

Since this thread hasn't been active in about 6 weeks, you might get a faster response by sending a Personal Message (PM) to deedub35, although you might need a minimum number of posts before you can do that.


----------



## deedub35

6 weeks - has it been that long! Time flies.

Just slowly working on scenery.

A view down main street. 








The section I am working on now.


----------



## deedub35

malcolmg said:


> Also, can I ask what track pieces you used for the circle, including the 3 switches built into the circle?


The circle does not exist any more. But when it was there it was done with Atlas snap switches and flex track. I drew an 18" radius circle with a trammel on the plywood, caulked down the foam trackbed one half at a time to follow the circle, and caulked the track to centerline of the trackbed.

I've made a few changes to the trackage over time. The final version is posted a few pages back.

Feel free to contact me. Thanks for following.


----------



## CTValleyRR

deedub35 said:


> 6 weeks - has it been that long! Time flies.


Well, this is kne time I'm glad to be wrong!

Looks like good progress.


----------



## deedub35

I have done some progress on the layout. The yard is ballasted and fenced. The locomotive fuel, water, and sanding area is partially completed. I have installed some ground cover and trees. The road lines are painted. The scratch built crossing signals and traffic lights are installed (not hooked up yet - need to get under the table one day). I have installed the light poles (again not hooked up). There are some people and vehicles placed as well. The kit buildings are only partially assembled - some buildings are ready built.


----------



## Gramps

Very nice work, keep the photos coming.:appl:


----------



## deedub35

Gramps said:


> Very nice work, keep the photos coming.:appl:


Thanks Gramps!


----------



## NAJ

deedub35 said:


> The road lines are painted. The scratch built crossing signals and traffic lights are installed (not hooked up yet - need to get under the table one day). I have installed the light poles (again not hooked up).
> 
> View attachment 323442
> 
> View attachment 323450
> 
> View attachment 323458
> 
> View attachment 323466


Hand Painted and Scratch Built...That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## VegasN

That is just gorgeous!! Please do keep the pics comin'.


----------



## FzCruzer

Very nice work in such an awkward shaped space. Really looks great.


----------



## Magic

Looking very good, nicely detailed.
I've really enjoyed this thread, good work.

Magic


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looks great! I especially like the fence you built. It looks very realistic and really helps make the scene look life-like.

Mark


----------



## deedub35

Thanks for the positive words guys!

Mark - the chainlink fence is made by Micron Art.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Your layout is AWESOME!!! Love the traffic signals, and the road name signs! Chain link fence is awesome too! WANTS MOAR! 

-J.


----------



## deedub35

The traffic light heads and LEDs I got off eBay. The poles are hollow styrene tubes. The wiring is super thin 30 gauge. The names are my family. Main street is Jude (son), cross street is Reese (daughter), and other cross street is Kim (wife). Will try to do more!


----------



## VegasN

:laugh:haha.....that's funny. The streets on my first layout was all named after my family....actually, even my layouts were...
Betzville - Betz is our last name
Cocoa Summit - Our cat
Fatterson, NV. - our other cat
Ft. Jare - first part of our middle son's name, Jared
I also have streets named after all of us, mine of course is Michael Way....
I even have business' named after our nicknames.


----------



## Gramps

Really nice work and attention to detail.:appl:


Vegas: I always thought Betzville was based on you being in Las Vegas.


----------



## VegasN

Gramps said:


> Really nice work and attention to detail.:appl:
> 
> 
> Vegas: I always thought Betzville was based on you being in Las Vegas.


Common, and understandable mistake. Nope, my last name is Betz. Perfect name for Vegas though. It fits.
The name actually comes from something I did with my boys back when they were still in elementary school. We had a back yard that had a raised section along the back wall, about 3' up. So, I took a bunch of my matchbox and hotwheels and made a little town for them to run the cars. No buildings or anything, just dirt roads.....and we called it Betzville. So I just carried the name over.


----------



## deedub35

Interesting. It's all about making the layout your own. I don't have a name for my town though/yet. Will think about that one. Some how Dennisville, Wongville, Kimville, Judeville, or Reeseville don't have a good ring to them.


----------



## time warp

My all time favorite railroad name is from an RMC feature layout called th Grunt and Clumsum.


----------



## deedub35

Small update from today. Before I start scenery on this section of the layout I modified the intermodal area.









Track closest to the wall is the main line. Next track is the passing siding. I added a new turnout in the foreground so that their are 2 tracks for the intermodal terminal.

I also saw a thread a few weeks ago from Hobby King in regards to HO containers. I had a credit from years ago so I decided to use it up. I picked up 10 containers. Good product and decent price.


----------



## VegasN

Nice!! Looking forward to ideas....err....I mean...seeing your progress on the intermodal yard....


----------



## deedub35

Thanks Vegas. That section is up next.


----------



## deedub35

Had some time this Thanksgiving long weekend up here in Canada to finally finish ballasting this section. Still some work to do of course but I'm glad I have ticked off the ballasting.

Need to do some more sheet styrene work to simulate tracks imbedded in concrete where the locomotive is and the next siding over where the well cars are parked.









This intermodal terminal will eventually have chain link fencing, stop arms at the guard house, a "concrete" ramp up to the trains, and lighting for around the clock operations.


----------



## time warp

Looking better all the time. Very neat work.


----------



## Nikola

deedub35 said:


> Had some time this Thanksgiving long weekend up here in Canada to finally finish ballasting this section. Still some work to do of course but I'm glad I have ticked off the ballasting.
> 
> Need to do some more sheet styrene work to simulate tracks imbedded in concrete where the locomotive is and the next siding over where the well cars are parked.
> 
> View attachment 356362
> 
> 
> This intermodal terminal will eventually have chain link fencing, stop arms at the guard house, a "concrete" ramp up to the trains, and lighting for around the clock operations.
> 
> View attachment 356370


Very, very realistic! Well done.

Wonder if you could add a curve behind the corners of your backdrop to eliminate the hard edge. It looks real except for that shadow/line.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys. In hindsight I should have put some curves in the corners. It's a little late for that now. The backdrop which is printed paper was attached with wallpaper paste. It wouldn't survive the removal process. During the initial install there were some wrinkles and creases so I carefully tried to work those out but just ended up tearing the backdrop.


----------



## Gramps

Very nice! I didn't even notice the corner, the layout drew my attention.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikola

deedub35 said:


> Thanks guys. In hindsight I should have put some curves in the corners. It's a little late for that now. The backdrop which is printed paper was attached with wallpaper paste. It wouldn't survive the removal process. During the initial install there were some wrinkles and creases so I carefully tried to work those out but just ended up tearing the backdrop.


The backdrop is gorgeous and the corners might have been accentuated in the photos due to the camera lighting.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys! Wish I had more time to spend on it.


----------



## deedub35

Had a few short days at the jobsite which meant some time in the afternoon to work on the layout. Wired up the traffic lights and grade crossings.


----------



## time warp

Nice, those really add a lot to the setting.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks for all the compliments guys.

Street lights are on!









Lots of soldering and farting around under the benchwork today ...

12 LED street lights with the thinnest wires known to man
12 resistors
12 red 24 gauge wires (strip and tin both ends)
12 black 24 gauge wires (strip and tin both ends)
24 pieces of shrink tube

Eventually the buildings will get lighting after they are fully built and painted.


----------



## time warp

Looks nice! I HATE those tiny wires!


----------



## deedub35

time warp said:


> Looks nice! I HATE those tiny wires!


Thanks. No kidding. I had to use my new reading glasses and use my headlamp. Little fatigued from having both arms elevated for a couple hours to do the work though.


----------



## deedub35

It's Saturday night, the wife is out, the kids are sleeping, what is a guy to do?

More LED lights, resistors, 24 gauge wire, soldering, and shrink tube!


----------



## deedub35

I have been doing some thinking over the past bit and have decided to add a staging area in the adjacent storage room (under the stair storage room). Today I had some time to begin the addition.

In the following pic at the top left you can see the existing curved track and benchwork. I needed to move all the fiber optic telecommunication equipment and gray security system box.









In this pic I have moved all the equipment to the right. The next time I have a few hours I will extend the benchwork from where it ends now all the way to the right where the larger red suitcase is. Some narrow benchwork will be built on the right side (under the new "electronics" panel) all the way to the door (where I was standing to take this picture).









Once that is built, I plan to build something like this. There is more than enough clearance with the studs in the back to accommodate a new turnout at the upper left corner and bent track at the top of the plan. The two turnouts together will be approximately where the end of the new "electronics" panel is. A double track staging area and wye at the bottom right of the plan (which will be the right side of this storage room all the way to the door) will allow me to park 2 trains or provide a run-around for the locomotive. Since I can't see this area from the main layout in the next room, I'll have to come in this room to run the trains in the staging area. I'll need to run a loconet cable and interconnect panel so that I can control the trains unless I upgrade all to wireless. With that said, I'll just use ground throws too - no sense in automating the turnouts here.









What do you think?


----------



## Nikola

deedub35 said:


> I have been doing some thinking over the past bit and have decided to add a staging area in the adjacent storage room (under the stair storage room). Today I had some time to begin the addition.
> 
> In the following pic at the top left you can see the existing curved track and benchwork. I needed to move all the fiber optic telecommunication equipment and gray security system box.
> 
> View attachment 365321
> 
> 
> In this pic I have moved all the equipment to the right. The next time I have a few hours I will extend the benchwork from where it ends now all the way to the right where the larger red suitcase is. Some narrow benchwork will be built on the right side (under the new "electronics" panel) all the way to the door (where I was standing to take this picture).
> 
> View attachment 365329
> 
> 
> Once that is built, I plan to build something like this. There is more than enough clearance with the studs in the back to accommodate a new turnout at the upper left corner and bent track at the top of the plan. The two turnouts together will be approximately where the end of the new "electronics" panel is. A double track staging area and wye at the bottom right of the plan (which will be the right side of this storage room all the way to the door) will allow me to park 2 trains or provide a run-around for the locomotive. Since I can't see this area from the main layout in the next room, I'll have to come in this room to run the trains in the staging area. I'll need to run a loconet cable and interconnect panel so that I can control the trains unless I upgrade all to wireless. With that said, I'll just use ground throws too - no sense in automating the turnouts here.
> 
> View attachment 365337
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Cool idea. You can easily notch those studs 3/4" without harm to make the walkway a little wider. If you want, of course, you can sister a stud laid flat against those already there. A 2x3 would be plenty. Use screws and PL to attach so that you do not disturb the sheet rock over to the right.


----------



## deedub35

My wife took the two kids out to a play date which gave me a few hours to devote uninterrupted to my layout.

In this first pic I removed the white guard rails and extended the benchwork to the right and all the way to the doorway in the foreground. This narrow section is 6" wide - enough room for a double track staging area and doesn't impede access to the storage area.

Next session I'll add an angled section to the benchwork to give more surface for the turn to the double track staging area, drill all the holes in the "joists", and top it with 1/2" plywood.









For those curious, I'll create a wye here tying in with the mainline which you can see through the hole on the right and the tangent of the arc on the left.


----------



## time warp

This is a classic case of the trains taking over the house! What about a camera to keep an eye on the staging area? That way you could use powered turnouts and run that section via camera.


----------



## deedub35

I’ve been thinking about that time warp. I’ll look in to a 2 camera set up for that area. If I go that route I’ll need to do some automated uncoupling too. I don’t know too much about that so I’ll read up on that too.


----------



## time warp

That's what Kadee couplers were designed for.


----------



## deedub35

So a few of these special kadee magnets between the rails and I'm set. Or can I use other thin magnets?

Had an hour or so to install some 1/2" ply. Also ripped some 1/4" ply for some guard rails on the wall side. I'll do something else on the aisle side once the track is laid.


----------



## deedub35

Small update. Completed the benchwork. Removed the loop. Removed the roadbed. Scraped off the caulk. Installed one new turnout so I could start drawing the new track centerlines. Started installing the roadbed. Wife and kids came home - layout time over.


----------



## time warp

Man, you need to send them on longer errands! It's crimping your train time. :laugh:


----------



## deedub35

time warp said:


> Man, you need to send them on longer errands! It's crimping your train time. :laugh:


Or a weekend away at their grandparents!


----------



## deedub35

I have had a couple of shorter work days this week and have been able to spend an hour here and there.

I have installed all the foam roadbed.









The 18" radius loop has been rebuilt with the addition of 2 turnouts leading to the new staging area. The converging roadbeds meet at another turnout completing a wye. The closer leg in the picture will be the isolated section requiring the Digitrax AR1. I ran some trains on it and everything works great. I will feel more confident once all the track has been laid so that I can get some guardrails up.









At the top left of the picture you can see where the converging roadbeds meet. The double tracks are about 54" long. The tailtrack where the tape measure is will be able to accommodate 20" worth of locomotives - my longest back to back consist is 17" coupler to coupler.


----------



## DonR

Deedub

You want to be careful where, under the track, you put
your uncoupling magnets. They never go in a mainline,
only under spurs or yard tracks. However, if you want
to have the ability to uncouple on any main Kadee makes
an electromagnet uncoupler for under track use. It only
uncouples when you push a button.

By the way, the new rare earth magnets are especially
effective and inexpensive. Be sure to use a thin sheet
of sheet steel under them. It enhances the magnetic effect.

Keep in mind that coupling and uncoupling is not
a perfect art. Sometimes the little dickens will just
not work as you want them. That's when you get out
the trusty HOG (hand of God) wand. It's simply a
plastic or wood stick with one end filed flat to fit in
the tiny knuckles of Kadees. A deft twist and with
luck the coupler opens. Also, you use the HOG when
you want to uncouple where there is no magnet which
often is MOST OF THE TIME.

Don


----------



## deedub35

Thanks Don. I temporarily installed one of the kadee magnets to test it out - finicky. Never really got the delayed action going. I'm just going to stick with the HOG. I have a Rix uncoupler and a "skewer" that I use and it is just fine with me. It's the way I have been doing it since day one.

With that said, I thought about the CCTV in the staging area and decided to scrap that too.

I'll make a control panel and mount it at the entrance of the room with 3 Ken Stapleton 751D's and a Digitrax UP5 panel. I'll keep one of my UT4 throttles in the room to control the trains in the staging area. One toggle to control the turnouts so trains can leave the mainline to the staging area. One toggle for the converging legs of the wye. Last toggle for the left/right parallel staging tracks.


----------



## time warp

Coming along nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## deedub35

Thanks TW. 

I had some good sessions this week. So all the track is down, feeders soldered, and turnout machine wires ran. 

Reverse section works great (after troubleshooting). I needed to change option switch 18 to a longer delay (1/8 s to 1/2 s) and all is golden.

Next up is a control panel for the UP5 and turnout machine controls.


----------



## Magic

Nice work on the extension, that's going to add quit a bit to your operations.
great workmanship as well.

Magic


----------



## deedub35

Thanks magic! I look forward to my next ops session.

Small update. Built a control panel for the UP5 and three 751D switch machine controls. I left room for expansion as I have a feeling I'll add more staging tracks in the future. Just need to add some labels for the toggles.









Just need to install the guard rails before I am confident running long trains. I have the 1/4" mdf all ripped - just need to cut (mitre), pre-drill, and screw.

I may tweak the two staging tracks and remove the last wye turnout and lengthen them to just two long stubs. It will turn two 50" staging tracks to about two 80" staging tracks. I'll have to use the HOG to fiddle with the locomotives or use the new wye to back the trains in. Not sure yet.


----------



## deedub35

A little modification on the staging tracks - already! Removed the wye and tail track and lengthened the parallel staging tracks - double stubs for longer trains.


----------



## Schwinn68

I think you will be much happier with the two longer sidings. Trains have a funny way of getting longer than you realize. I just added three more intermodal cars to mine this weekend. I would like to figure out a way to have hidden staging sidings like that for my layout. I like when a train disappears as it gives the impression of a much bigger layout.


----------



## deedub35

Schwinn68 said:


> I think you will be much happier with the two longer sidings. Trains have a funny way of getting longer than you realize. I just added three more intermodal cars to mine this weekend. I would like to figure out a way to have hidden staging sidings like that for my layout. I like when a train disappears as it gives the impression of a much bigger layout.


I am Schwinn. Each siding holds 9 cars to plus a loco. I’m contemplating adding more sidings!


----------



## deedub35

Pictures from today ...

























All loose items removed from layout. All locomotives and rolling stock moved to staging area.

We are heading on holidays for 5 weeks and the whole house is getting painted while we are gone. I've been taking down pictures, cleaning out closets, and moving furniture all week!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Wow. Really liking that new staging area! I figured maybe one day you might add something to that circle and utilize the space in the storage area. Great build!

-J.


----------



## flyboy2610

Looks great!


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys. You had me figured out for sure buchholz.


----------



## deedub35

Hello. Not much has been happening on the layout. Busy with work and family life. I am still running trains and doing some short ops sessions.

Any significant free time actually has been diverted to a new hobby. I picked up a drone over the holiday season - a DJI Spark.

I did have the urge to do something on the layout this week though. I picked up some more container well cars over the holiday season and needed a place for the trains to take them to. So I decided to enlarge the staging area.

I pulled up the double staging tracks and redid the benchwork. I doubled the width from 6" to 12". If I keep the track spacing at 2" or 1&7/8" I'll be able to have six staging tracks.

This is where I am now - ready for roadbed and track.









Here are the two new APLX liner train well cars.


----------



## deedub35

I had some time to work on the staging area today. It felt good to be able to put in a couple hours uninterrupted.

I built the entrance to the staging yard on my workbench. I figured it would be easier as headroom is limited due to the stair landing in the little storage room. It is one single piece albeit fragile and delicate. One entrance on the left and six staging tracks on the right. Track centers 1&7/8".









I reworked the wye. Here the trackbed is drying.









I managed to install trackbed sheets the rest of the way to the end. Easier to do full sheets than the individual strips especially where all the turnouts are.









I took a long break and returned in the afternoon. To wrap up the day's session I installed the staging yard entrance and tracks to the rest of the layout.









I'll need to pick up some flextrack. Next session will be lay the staging tracks.


----------



## deedub35

The new staging yard is complete.









All turnouts are wired and function as they should.









I now have 6 staging tracks. Lots of room to park trains.









A few trains parked for now.


----------



## deedub35

I felt motivated over the past few weeks so I did some scenery on the layout.

I moved the loading terminal to this part of the layout, semi-completed the tanker loading/unloading area and storage tanks, and did the ballasting.









Another view.









I moved the locomotive garage to another part of the layout.









It integrates better with the locomotive fueling/sanding/water depot.









The other part of the layout is now strictly intermodal operations.









The final part of the layout that needs to be done is the swing up section. I haven't decided whether to ballast or just paint the whole thing grey to simulate a bridge. I am concerned about ballast cracking off when I swing it up and down.

I will also remove the temporary "train block" that I use to block trains from hitting the floor when the swing up is up. I plan to use a switch of some sort to cut power to that section of track when the swing up is up. 









I also will paint all the Atlas switch machines the same colour as the ballast to help disguise them.


----------



## Nikola

Looking really good. Only problem is that a S.W.I.F.T. driver will never be able to back into those loading bays.


----------



## deedub35

Nikola said:


> Looking really good. Only problem is that a S.W.I.F.T. driver will never be able to back into those loading bays.


Thanks Nikola. Especially the ones blocked by the fascia!


----------



## DonR

Your 'lift' bridge could easily be 'disguised' using
available plastic girders and other structural
shapes from hobby shops. There are many
photos of bridges that you can use as a guide.

You can use micro switches to kill the track current
on each side of your bridge. Or even a simple 
'homemade' switch using a strip of brass on the bridge
and two contacts on the supports. You need cut only
one side of the track circuit, but that needs to be done on
both ends of the bridge. You'll need a pair of wires
flexible enough to feed the bridge rails.

Don

Don


----------



## Nikola

deedub35 said:


> Thanks Nikola. Especially the ones blocked by the fascia!


Those, they just might!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

I agree, looks really good!

Mark


----------



## deedub35

Thanks guys. I had time today to remove the “train block” and install the kill switch. I did it to one rail as DonR suggested. Works great. Thanks. I only did it to one side since it is a swing up. When the bridge is swung up the bridge blocks the track on the other side. I was only concerned about trains flying off the open side!


----------



## Gramps

The layout keeps getting better and better.:thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE

Looking really good.

I agree with Don about disguising the swing-up bridge. You could build any sort of a girder or deck bridge, or a cantilever, or truss bridge.


----------



## deedub35

Thanks for the compliments guys. I’m leaning towards a girder style bridge. Will see what all the styrene pieces will cost.


----------



## deedub35

It's been a while since I've updated this thread so here goes. I've been running the trains more than working on the layout but I did have a little free time this week to tinker on it.









Added a few LED lights in the locomotive service area. Soldering those little wires to resistors and to the accessory bus underneath the benchwork isn't really fun.









Added a few LED lights to the intermodal area as well.









I think the loading platform and forklifts are the only things new here.









Did some electrical changes in the staging area. I installed TWO Digitrax DS64 units so that I could set up routes from the main layout to the SIX staging tracks.









The little black IP camera allows me to view the trains from the main layout. This idea was from one of you guys way back when and it had always remained in the back of my mind until now.

So from the main layout room I can pick the staging track that I want a train to go and watch it on my iPhone.


----------



## deedub35

Was able to do a little bit in the staging area. The DS64 can accept local inputs. A push of a button can select routes like in a diode matrix. I believe it was DonR that planted the seed for the diode matrix way back when. So I modified my control panel.

















Pushing the route 10 button will allow me to bring trains from the main layout through the portal in the middle of the picture to the staging area to the far right of the picture.

Pushing the route 20 button will allow me to bring trains from the main layout through another portal not shown in the picture from the very left.

Pushing route 30 changes those turnouts back to the mainline.

The staging track buttons 1 through 6 are self explanatory.

This is way more efficient than toggling different switches plus sometimes the turnouts are set wrong in the staging area.


----------



## VegasN

Very meticulous, thought out work.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I use the 2 DS64's with one set up for routes. Does make it easy to use and eliminates having a wrong set up!


----------



## DonR

You'll be very pleased with your yard turnout controls.

These make switching more like the real thing where
the switchman uses computer to route cars to their
destination tracks.

They also help avoid switching errors. Push one button
(or whatever on your computer) and the turnout points in
your route are set giving your train a safe run.

It's a real PITA to have the need to push a button
for each of several turnouts in the lead track of a
yard. Miss one and you have a derail or a crash.

By the way, the diode matrix system, though it
sounds complex, is extremely easy to wire. You
need a barrier terminal strip that has screws for each
turnout. Wire them in the usual way to one button
for each yard track. The diodes
are used to connect the 'string' of turnouts for
each spur track. They go right on the barrier strip.

Don


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Awesome doesn't even begin the describe your layout and how's it's been evolving! Just WOW!

-J.


----------



## 89Suburban

Very nice!


----------



## deedub35

VegasN said:


> Very meticulous, thought out work.


Thanks Vegas. Glad to have you back on the forum!


----------



## deedub35

Lemonhawk said:


> I use the 2 DS64's with one set up for routes. Does make it easy to use and eliminates having a wrong set up!


Yup. I'm loving it.


----------



## deedub35

DonR said:


> You'll be very pleased with your yard turnout controls.
> 
> These make switching more like the real thing where
> the switchman uses computer to route cars to their
> destination tracks.
> 
> They also help avoid switching errors. Push one button
> (or whatever on your computer) and the turnout points in
> your route are set giving your train a safe run.
> 
> It's a real PITA to have the need to push a button
> for each of several turnouts in the lead track of a
> yard. Miss one and you have a derail or a crash.
> 
> By the way, the diode matrix system, though it
> sounds complex, is extremely easy to wire. You
> need a barrier terminal strip that has screws for each
> turnout. Wire them in the usual way to one button
> for each yard track. The diodes
> are used to connect the 'string' of turnouts for
> each spur track. They go right on the barrier strip.
> 
> Don


I'm really liking the upgrade to the DS64's. I was going to the do the diode matrix but it wasn't compatible with the Stapleton 751D's I was using. So either go with the diode matrix with separate capacitive discharge unit OR go with the DS64's. I did my research on both, even drew up the diode matrix wiring diagram, but ultimately decided on the latter.


----------



## deedub35

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Awesome doesn't even begin the describe your layout and how's it's been evolving! Just WOW!
> 
> -J.


Thanks Mr. B! I always appreciate the compliments.


----------



## deedub35

89Suburban said:


> Very nice!


Thanks 89!


----------



## Alex Inchauregui

Good option for small areas, looks pretty good


----------



## Alex Inchauregui

Do you have the part list for this layout?


----------



## norgale

You have to make your own. It shouldn't be too hard being that small and it's good practice..


----------



## deedub35

Alex Inchauregui said:


> Do you have the part list for this layout?
> View attachment 546872


Your room is exactly the same dimensions as this? I don't have the part list but if you count the turnouts in the diagram you are well on the way. The rest of it (straight sections and curved sections) are flex track. It's been so long I don't recall how many I used.


----------



## Gramps

It's been over two years but I enjoyed revisiting this interesting thread.


----------



## Alex Inchauregui

norgale said:


> You have to make your own. It shouldn't be too hard being that small and it's good practice..


Thnaks Norgale, I'll try


----------



## Alex Inchauregui

deedub35 said:


> Your room is exactly the same dimensions as this? I don't have the part list but if you count the turnouts in the diagram you are well on the way. The rest of it (straight sections and curved sections) are flex track. It's been so long I don't recall how many I used.


Pretty much similar , thanks I'll follow your comments


----------



## deedub35

Gramps said:


> It's been over two years but I enjoyed revisiting this interesting thread.


Thanks Gramps. It's been a long time since I've done any work to the layout. I have been running trains every now and then. Lately I've been into Lego. Yup - 47 years old and building Lego! LOL.


----------



## deedub35




----------



## Gramps

A while back I was in a Lego store with my grandsons and there are some really impressive items as your photo shows. Nice work.


----------



## norgale

I'd rather get into the Jamesons. Ha!


----------



## Gramps

norgale said:


> I'd rather get into the Jamesons. Ha!


Aye, a wee drop to take the chill off your bones.


----------



## norgale

I wish I had a chill in my bones right now it;s 102 here right now and really hot.Staying in the house for sure.


----------



## deedub35

Nothing more relaxing than running some trains while sipping some nectar right boys?!


----------



## norgale

In my case the "nectar of the Gods" is iced coffee.


----------



## deedub35

norgale said:


> In my case the "nectar of the Gods" is iced coffee.


I don't mind an iced coffee from Tim Hortons or venti iced caramel macchiato from Starbucks on a hot afternoon!


----------



## norgale

Ya but I do mind the cost of those drinks. I make my own since I'm sitting in the house watching war movies on YT all day.


----------



## Randy W.

I'm getting ready to build my layout and wanted something along a shelf type layout which yours is. I'm really intrigued by the design of your layout and have a perfect spot in my basement where this would fit with some minor modifications. My question to you is now that your layout has been established for a while do you have any regrets regarding your final track layout and any changes you would make in mindsight? I'm not going to have a staging area like you built as a last add-on so keep that in mind. I've already mostly recreated your layout in SCARM so I can easily make changes prior to proceeding with construction. Your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gramps

Welcome to the forum. As an FYI this was an active thread for about 2 years, 2016-2018 then went dormant and came back up with responses in 2020. It has been a year since anyone has added to it so you may or may not get an answer. Hopefully it will work out for you, again welcome to the forum.


----------



## deedub35

Randy W. said:


> I'm getting ready to build my layout and wanted something along a shelf type layout which yours is. I'm really intrigued by the design of your layout and have a perfect spot in my basement where this would fit with some minor modifications. My question to you is now that your layout has been established for a while do you have any regrets regarding your final track layout and any changes you would make in mindsight? I'm not going to have a staging area like you built as a last add-on so keep that in mind. I've already mostly recreated your layout in SCARM so I can easily make changes prior to proceeding with construction. Your input would be greatly appreciated.


If I would do it over I’d do a double mainline because I do like watching them run around. 

If I had more space well …..

Haven’t done any work on the layout in years - just run them occasionally.

Feel free to post here or PM me.


----------



## deedub35

Gramps said:


> Welcome to the forum. As an FYI this was an active thread for about 2 years, 2016-2018 then went dormant and came back up with responses in 2020. It has been a year since anyone has added to it so you may or may not get an answer. Hopefully it will work out for you, again welcome to the forum.


I haven’t really had a lot of motivation to work on the scenery. I do run the trains every so often. I do check in the forums a couple of times a week.


----------



## Gramps

deedub35 said:


> I haven’t really had a lot of motivation to work on the scenery. I do run the trains every so often. I do check in the forums a couple of times a week.


Hopefully you will get back to it, I enjoyed following the thread. It was a unique layout.


----------



## Randy W.

deedub35 said:


> If I would do it over I’d do a double mainline because I do like watching them run around.
> 
> If I had more space well …..
> 
> Haven’t done any work on the layout in years - just run them occasionally.
> 
> Feel free to post here or PM me.


Thanks for the response. I already was considering making the secondary track a continuous loop so it's good to hear you consider that an improvement. I'm probably a few weeks away from starting on the benchwork so there may be a period of silence from me for a short period. Since I'm new here I'm not sure I can PM you but since you check the forum every week I can always just post my questions here. I'll also get a feel for the forum and for general questions I'm sure there a ton of resources here who will help me (like Gramps) . Looking forward to starting this journey and I'm sure ther will be lots of trials and tribulations.


----------



## Big Ed

Randy W. said:


> Thanks for the response. I already was considering making the secondary track a continuous loop so it's good to hear you consider that an improvement. I'm probably a few weeks away from starting on the benchwork so there may be a period of silence from me for a short period. Since I'm new here I'm not sure I can PM you but since you check the forum every week I can always just post my questions here. I'll also get a feel for the forum and for general questions I'm sure there a ton of resources here who will help me (like Gramps) . Looking forward to starting this journey and I'm sure ther will be lots of trials and tribulations.


 Welcome, you could just start your own thread too. ,


----------



## deedub35

Gramps said:


> Hopefully you will get back to it, I enjoyed following the thread. It was a unique layout.


It still is lol! I’m sure I’ll get back in to it eventually. I’m at a stage in my life where there are other priorities. My renovation business is keeping me busy during the days. I have a wife and two kids aged 9 and 7 which keep the evenings and weekends busy.


----------



## deedub35

Randy W. said:


> Thanks for the response. I already was considering making the secondary track a continuous loop so it's good to hear you consider that an improvement. I'm probably a few weeks away from starting on the benchwork so there may be a period of silence from me for a short period. Since I'm new here I'm not sure I can PM you but since you check the forum every week I can always just post my questions here. I'll also get a feel for the forum and for general questions I'm sure there a ton of resources here who will help me (like Gramps) . Looking forward to starting this journey and I'm sure ther will be lots of trials and tribulations.


I visit often so I’m sure anything you post I’ll read and reply within a couple days.


----------



## Gramps

deedub35 said:


> It still is lol! I’m sure I’ll get back in to it eventually. I’m at a stage in my life where there are other priorities. My renovation business is keeping me busy during the days. I have a wife and two kids aged 9 and 7 which keep the evenings and weekends busy.


Understood. I have fond memories of great times in that part of my life.


----------

